# First MTB ride in 30 years today!



## DavidGinNY (2 mo ago)

Hi folks. I’ve just joined the forum, and I’m happy to report that today I did my first proper MTB ride in over 30 years. 

I was a mountain bike rider back in the early 90’s…I think a Trek 630 was my first, and then I had a few Cannondales with the oversized tubing and ultra-stiff aluminum frames. Talk about a punishing ride! Back then, front shocks were just coming onto the scene, and full-suspension bikes were a rarity. I had an early Cannondale Super-V…what a disaster of a bike.

I’ve been riding gravel the last couple of years, and really enjoying it. But I was hesitant to get back into MTB, partially because buying a bike is so _complicated_ now. The number of different styles and sub-categories was overwhelming. But I did my research, and much credit goes to the MTBR forums. I’m riding a Pivot Switchblade, which is arguably more bike than I need as a noob in upstate NY. But I’m a big believer in “buy once, cry once,” so I got a bike that I hope will grow with me.

My ride today was embarrassingly short and easy…I did a few laps on the green trails as Lippman Park in Wawarsing NY. I definitely didn’t break any course records. But at 56, I’m more mindful of staying _on _the bike than I used to be.

Anyway, I wanted to introduce myself, and say *thank you* to all of you for the good advice and motivation. I’m excited about learning some new skills. And maybe I’ll even see a few of you out on the trails.

Happy riding!

David


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

Very cool! The whole world went gravel, but single track is where the fun is, in my book.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Welcome to the club. Now get out there and make up for lost time! Enjoy and be safe


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome back to the trails! Keep pedaling!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Wonderful news! Make riding a habit


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome back! At our age we don't bounce like we used to when we hit the ground, but I can't think of many things I'd rather do more than mountain biking.


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Welcome back !!!

That gives a good vibe, right ?

I rode from 2001 - 2009 on the MTB (prior to that I did triathlons / time trail riding).

Then the kids grew up and I did not have time to ride any kind of bicycle.

In 2015 I've got myself a road bicycle again. But after a holiday in Sweden in 2019, where I went on the MTB trails with the whole family on rented MTB's, my wife allowed me to buy a MTB again LOL - she was hooked too hahaha

So since three years I am switching bikes again between road and MTB and could not have been any happier. My road bike helps me with my endurance fitness and the MTB makes me stronger, more explosive and is helping me on the climbs. I'm 51 now and can only encourage everyone to do multiple bike disciplines as it will make you better and is more fun !


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

I am effectively a Re-Noob as well. Rode a ton in the late 80's and early 90's, then took a big hiatus as raising kids, chasing a career, distance running and water sports consumed my attention. Last year I bought a Specialized Stump jumper and have been riding somewhat steadily since. My bike in the late 80's was fixed fork stumpy and at the time was what I would call a nice bike without starting to get esoteric. Feel the same way about my current stumpy, although I did spring for the carbon frame.
I had forgotten the flowy beautiful tunnel single track riding puts you in.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

DavidGinNY said:


> Hi folks. I’ve just joined the forum, and I’m happy to report that today I did my first proper MTB ride in over 30 years.
> 
> I was a mountain bike rider back in the early 90’s…I think a Trek 630 was my first, and then I had a few Cannondales with the oversized tubing and ultra-stiff aluminum frames. Talk about a punishing ride! Back then, front shocks were just coming onto the scene, and full-suspension bikes were a rarity. I had an early Cannondale Super-V…what a disaster of a bike.
> 
> ...


Excellent choice for a bike, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## eDirt (2 mo ago)

I went almost 30 years without riding. Got out my old Trek 820 hard tail from the late 80’s and tried to ride up my road at the start of Covid and felt like my heart was going to come out of my chest. It’s amazing how a “flat” road in a car becomes a hill on a bike. 

Got myself a Giant Trance ebike shortly after and been riding regularly for two seasons now. Thirty+ mile rides, technical fire roads and snowmobile trails, single track when I can find it. It’s never too late to get back into it.

I’m in upstate NY too. Northeastern Adirondacks.


----------

